# What's the strangest present you cat has given you?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I often times find small rodents, birds and a couple of snakes dropped on my back stoop.
One of the strangest would be a catfish about 10" long. I don't think he fished out of the creek, but it probable came from neighbors having gone fishing and threw it out when cleaning.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I only get toys.... unless that spider that bit me on the face last month was a gift....


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Toys here, too!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Dead mice - one in a shoe, one on the computer keyboard, places I'd be sure to find them.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

We only get mice, shrews, and occasionally crickets (though this stopped after the death of Lucky, who was the only one that caught bugs). There were 2 birds that managed to get into the house on separate occasions, and the kitties tried (and failed) to catch them.

Honestly, I'm a bit surprised they've never brought in any garter snakes, which are quite common around here. I wonder if it's because they somehow know my mom is deathly afraid of them?

Oh, and and Ammy is the only kitty we have the likes to hunt toys. I thought she caught an actual mouse once, but it turns out she just "killed" her toy mouse and brought it to us as a present. lol


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I used to catch the bullfrogs from my garden pond,, our big tabby scooter decided to help me out, she would come meowing with a full sized bullfrog.. I'd take the frog and give her some treats.. we sort of ran out of frogs, looked out on the back steps and there was 2 water hyacinths plants left there.. scooter coming up the path with a third in her mouth.."no you don't get treats for plants"


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Years ago I was presented with the biggest moth I'd ever seen by a little silver tabby longhair I had at the time. I thought it was a small bird at first. Haven't seen one like it since.
Years after her, I had one that would stash toys, shiny things, my watch, anything she could pick up in her mouth and trot off with. One morning I rode to work as usual, and headed to the company gym/locker room to shower and change out of my cycling clothes. In one of my office shoes was a toy mouse. I thought "Aww.. she's packed me a lunch!".


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

Mouse guts smack dab in the middle of the porch in front of the door. Sometimes accompanied by blood spatters. The newspaper boy had a field day. lmao


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

That is adorable! What a sweet kitty


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

A bat while wearing soft paws. That cat sure could hunt. I hear she's still alive and healthy but more indoors now in her teens. She just couldn't handle me getting my own puppy, getting married, my husband's puppy... I tried for awhile to find her a home where she'd get more attention and less stress but she went out and found her own with an elderly neighbor. So they sit there all day together watching tv or the birds. Just don't tell the neighbor the reason she has no cute chipmunks anymore is cause that cat showed up with them for a month.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

my oldest B.B., use to bring me all sorts of things when she was young, she was like a magpie. The weirdest gift was a welding rod


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL, I love all these stories! 

My first cat left a bird in the middle of the living room floor. Feathers everywhere. Margaux never brought me anything, and Celia runs away from things that move. I couldn't be happier. 

Mr. Casper, my stray, once brought a mouse into the screened-in porch and deposited it in front of the door I always use to come in and out. I used the front door until my handyman came and got rid of it.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

From my childhood cat, Cuddles... the worst gift I received was a half-dead rabbit. I am still haunted by it to this day! My mom had to put the poor thing out of it's misery. Cuddles was, and still is, notorious for bringing us her prey... but she just critically wounds it and leaves it suffering for us to deal with. She's a cruel cat, that's for sure... lol I'm glad I don't live at home anymore so I don't have to find her gifts! Another weird thing is she somehow manages to catch birds and other quick prey - despite the fact that we found her as a stray, declawed, over 12 years ago. She still somehow manages to catch birds mid-flight.

My girls are indoor-only, thank goodness. But they enjoy hunting and killing any bug that makes its way into the apartment. Luckily, they don't bring them to me often. They usually only bring their favorite toys... and water bottle caps, which are their favorite!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh yes cats are cruel. When outside they torture their prey until it doesn't move any more and then walk away or eat it. 
On night I was outside the back porch and heard a heck of a commotion looked in the window and there was Colonel with a big rat in his mouth. I knew I had it and was trying to trap it. It was an instant kill. 
In the fall we often have mice coming in. I always know they are here because my present troop stations themselves In front of the stove, dishwasher or refrigerator for hours waiting on the mouse to show itself. When it does it is an instant kill. Outside it is torture it. Maybe a territorial thing?


----------

